# Have you been to Nashville at night??



## Retired & Loving It! (Sep 10, 2021)

Anyone went to Nashville after dark? It comes alive!! A lot of people opted for riding a party bus….but we choose a carriage ride….what party animals we are!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 10, 2021)

Oh!  You guys are so lucky!  That would be so much fun!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Sep 10, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  You guys are so lucky!  That would be so much fun!


It was amazing! So much fun


----------



## Wren (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks for another great video, lovely to see places I will never get to visit !


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Sep 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  You guys are so lucky!  That would be so much fun!


It was amazing! So much fun 


Wren said:


> Thanks for another great video, lovely to see places I will never get to visit !


Thanks so much!


----------



## Devi (Sep 11, 2021)

Looks great. Glad you had such a great time!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Sep 12, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  You guys are so lucky!  That would be so much fun!


It was amazing! So much fun 


Devi said:


> Looks great. Glad you had such a great time!


Thanks!


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 12, 2021)

We haven't been for a long time, still got our Wild Horse Saloon souvenir shirts though. They had a slogan, something like: You can't get more fun with your boots on."

Mind you, although the place is well known for line dancing, as it was in the afternoon and quiet, we asked if we were allowed to jive. Once given permission the DJ spun Buddy Holly's "Oh Boy!" We rocked our socks off. Some fellow, maybe the manager, he came over and praised us. That evening we were back there watching the line dancers when the fellow that we saw earlier step onto the floor, microphone in hand and announced that a couple had come all the way from England to dance for their pleasure. There was a lot whooping and hollering, so we just couldn't decline.

As we walked out onto the floor my missus whispered: "Over the top." It's move that we do to really show off. We started with a ballroom hold, danced a couple of steps, I lift my left arm spun her under it, then brought her back, we faced each other holding hands, she took a small step then came towards me with one bounce she put her hands on my shoulders and I lifted her high over my head turning 180% so that she landed on the opposite side to her take off. The roar of approval was amazing, all through our short dance they were chanting Again, again!" So we did it again as a finale.

Those were the days, it's all I can do to lift my legs in and out of the bath tub these days.


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes, we have walked the streets, mainly Broadway, at night. Stopped in to listen to several honky took bands. Been to Nashville maybe 5 or 6 times. We took the ride down the river on a paddle boat during the day. We had lunch and a show. Not bad, but I enjoyed hitting the museums that the Country singers have there. Also, visited the shop where American Pickers had their junk for sale. Interesting, but only good to us for pass7time.


----------

